# Tapetech Monster Mesh.



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Any of you chaps in the US know of any suppliers that still have any Tapetech Monster Mesh tape applicators on their shelves or hiding away in their stock rooms? I bought a couple a few years ago from a supply company in Texas but have been told that manufacture of these tools has now stopped. Any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, I believe Rick has a new proto type being released this week. You may want to talk with him


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Ihad a mesh tape aplicator once,got about 50feet and threw it away.seemed like it was easyer to string it by hand with a 5 or 6 inch to cut with.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> Well, I believe Rick has a new proto type being released this week. You may want to talk with him


Thanks for that. 
And Rick would be...?


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

TonyM said:


> Thanks for that.
> And Rick would be...?


Rhardman tool manufacture


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Guys! :thumbsup:

We've had some problems with the adhesive sticking to the metering roller so with the proto we'll be sending to Darren, we'll have several roller materials for him to try. After he tries it and gives us his feed back, we'll make 3 more for the other testers I've already committed to. After we get the issue resolved, we'll get them on the street.

Rick


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah buddy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Honestly guys...it's Bad Ass cool!!!!

Rick


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

As i remember i had trouble with adhesive sticking and making the one i had screw up too .All you need is mud that wont crack


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

alltex said:


> As i remember i had trouble with adhesive sticking and making the one i had screw up too .All you need is mud that wont crack


Yea, glass shouldn't be used with standard mud or on production work other than on corner bead. It's great for a remodel job.* With Hamilton 90 minute I never had a problem with cracking and when I made my own hot mud by adding Plaster of Paris to All Purpose (2 double handfuls/5 gal) I never saw any (cracking) either. Cracking is typically caused while shrinking so regular mud thinned way down is the most problematic.

Almost all of the glass tape is brought in from China. The quality really varies, some with too much glue and some with not enough. 

For plaster work, glass is the standard.

Rick
*Throw a little Plaster of Paris (Home Depot or paint store) into your hot mud on your next remodel or patch job. It causes the mud to "flash" as it sets up and immediately evaporates the water so you can hit it with a skim coat right away...then shoot texture in an hour or so. :yes: _There was a brand of hot mud I used that didn't work with Plaster of Paris...sorry, don't remember which...caused it to set real quick._


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Yea, glass shouldn't be used with standard mud or on production work other than on corner bead. It's great for a remodel job.* With Hamilton 90 minute I never had a problem with cracking and when I made my own hot mud by adding Plaster of Paris to All Purpose (2 double handfuls/5 gal) I never saw any (cracking) either. Cracking is typically caused while shrinking so regular mud thinned way down is the most problematic.
> 
> Almost all of the glass tape is brought in from China. The quality really varies, some with too much glue and some with not enough.
> 
> ...


 
Rick, whats the down side to too much glue? I end up chuckin rolls of mesh cuz it dries out. So last job i bought a roll of the "Extreme conditions" tape which has more glue. I've found cold weather prevents the mesh from sticking.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

A+,

What is the width of the "extreme" tape* and also I need the *exact* diameter of the center hole.

I've noticed that some of the rolls I had sampled (from China) had so much glue on them that it didn't pull evenly from the roll. With a little time in the box, it became even more difficult.

I picked up the rollers and other parts for the mesh taper(s) today. Everything looks good so I'll get a taper to you, ****** and Darren Tuesday. I want to hold off on sending out more prototypes until I get feedback on the different roller materials. I want to be sure that things are solidified as far as the material goes before I start asking for general impressions (of the tool). Ultimately, I think it will be better for everyone this way.

Rick
* Where can I get more information on this tape? If everyone likes the taper, we're going to go out and see if some of the (tape) manufacturers would like to private label a different version of it.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

It was the orange tape from HD, Same sizes as all the others. Sorry I don't have the dimensions.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

It wouldn't be possible to use a taper with usg mesh because the glue is too inconsistant and there's always a thread on the side that comes away that would tangle it like a fishing reel. What you would need for consistant tape feeding is a double roller that actually pulls the tape thru and feeds it on, but that wouldn't be possible with glue on one side...it would be funny to watch but it wouldn't work.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> What you would need for consistant tape feeding is a double roller that actually pulls the tape thru and feeds it on, but that wouldn't be possible with glue on one side...it would be funny to watch but it wouldn't work.


That's what the Monster Mesh did and it worked a treat.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Oh yee of little faith....*



Kiwiman said:


> It wouldn't be possible to use a taper with usg mesh because the glue is too inconsistant and there's always a thread on the side that comes away that would tangle it like a fishing reel. What you would need for consistant tape feeding is a double roller that actually pulls the tape thru and feeds it on, but that wouldn't be possible with glue on one side...it would be funny to watch but it wouldn't work.


 
The loose thread has been taken care of and our "roller" solution is better than what you expect...

_Already been there..._ :whistling2:

Rick
(TonyM, as soon as the roller material is confirmed, I'll get one to you.)


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh man!!! I always think of good idea's "after" someone has already patented and manufactured them... You've got no idea how many things I've invented in the past only to find it's been done already (like the wheel).:whistling2:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

This re inventing of the wheel thing will never get the car down the road as smooth as it all ready is. Tape and mud works best period. I bet your all having fun though........


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> This re inventing of the wheel thing will never get the car down the road as smooth as it all ready is. Tape and mud works best period. I bet your all having fun though........


Apples and meatloaf my friend...2 completely different things. :thumbsup:

Reinventing the wheel probably referred to the new creaser wheel (tape and mud).

Rick


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I was not referring to the tools but the traditional materials "Tape and mud" that are used to complete the drywall finishing process. Any of the new ideas have failed to out last the paper tape and mud methods and when it does the standard practices will too. 
Good luck.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree...I'm sure tape and mud will always be the standard for production work. Glass is nice in some areas but in drywall, it's limited.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree. Mesh tape is not for joints but for metal or other flanged trims. Or one stop hot mud repairs.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Mesh does have limitations as to production work, myself I would never use the stuff. In order to be use properly you need to use quick setting mud, and I don't believe in taping with quick setting mud unless it is a very very small job. Any decent size job whats the point in using quick-setting mud , it certainly does not give the best quality, perhaps if everything was textured it would not matter on flat finish you will not achieve the best finish. Not to mention all the clean up time. I know there are many believers out there when it comes to mesh, I am not one of them , I have seen too many hairline cracks because of the improper way mesh was used. You out there that do use it if it works what the hey, use it, but I am not sold on it as of yet.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

when i started all the company i worked for used was glass tape and hot mud.the hot mud was not sandable at all.we did alot of it too.It was ok then when we had alot of knock down and accustic.Me and another guy did many splits and ramblers in 1 day .glass tape ,hot mud ,run angles , finish(with finish mud) one day .Crank heat .next day sand ,glase angles and touch up.spray in afternoon.if thats not production i dont know what is!


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Properly used and applied hot mud and mesh tape is fine for many projects. 

I don't know why people keep bringing up problems using GP and Mesh. Everyone who is knowledgeable knows that isn't supposed to be used together, so of course there are problems. 

If you must use GP, try the new Fiba-Fuse (FF) tape for those difficult areas. Other than vicious glass shards, it works real well. I am running a test with it comparing it to mesh and hot mud, FF with hot mud and GP with FF. It applied well and was easy to work with. No cracks yet, but it has only been 3 weeks.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

kgphoto said:


> Properly used and applied hot mud and mesh tape is fine for many projects.
> .


 
Perhaps, but not for houses


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh Puh lease!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

kgphoto said:


> Oh Puh lease!


Just trying to help ya out,,,, In my own simple humble country whispering way


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Ha Ha :jester:


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Someone pulled a Jedi mind trick on me and turned this into a mesh vs. paper tape thread. So here's my two cents. If you can straddle a 3/4 inch gap where two walls come together in a modular or doublewide, hot mud it, texture it and paint it. Then come back a year later and it hasn't cracked, I'd say that mesh is a pretty good product. Bear in mind these two walls are essentially two seperate buildings lagbolted together as one unit. I've done it and seen the results in these things hundreds of times.


----------

